
Show HN: Quitting Your Job? Generate Your Farewell Letter - whitef0x
http://whitef0x0.github.io/say-goodbye-coworkers/
======
wavelattice
Farewell letter is such a simple thing to write though. Communication is such
a key skill as an engineer I feel like letters like this should be personal.

~~~
wingerlang
I don't know, letters like these are often "heartfelt" which not all people
are good at.

I actually thought about resignation letters yesterday for some reason I can't
remember and cringed about the thought of writing it.

But even knowing this site exists I probably wouldn't use it, maybe it can be
used to get some inspiration though.

